# Clipless Pedals



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

What's the youngest anyone has successfully (safely) had their kids use them?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seen as young as 6 racing BMX with clipless. I don't know if they still do but Answer and (I think) 661 used to make shoes down to a size 1.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

My son started riding clipless this summer at 9 years old. Riding with them has seemed to really improve his riding.


----------



## quasi888 (Mar 13, 2009)

My son started riding clipless as a 5-year-old when he started BMX racing. He was using the 661 shoes, and even the size 1 was a bit big on him.  They finally fit him now (he's going to be 7 soon). On the trails, though, he rides on his regular cage pedals. Even when he starts racing his MTB in the spring, I doubt I'll have him clipped in.


----------



## Angy (Aug 15, 2008)

Our son was 9 as well when we got him clipless. He started racing cross that fall and had no probs with them!


----------



## TN_Fuel (Nov 11, 2008)

I think my son was around 10 years old or so when he started.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent info everyone, I think from all the feedback and success, I'm going to attempt it next season when my boy will be 8 (2nd year on singletrack & 24").


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Who's got directions to find these kids' sized SPD shoes? Who sells the 661 version, other than local BMX shops?


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dan's Comp and J&R are two good online sources for BMX gear. I know specialized makes some kid's sizes also, so you may want to try nashbar or performance. 

You can also get some good deals on ebay. Kids grow so fast, you can pick up shoes that barely look worn if you know what size you need.


----------



## quasi888 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ditto what jlc30 said. My 2 favorite resources for researching BMX parts.

www.jrbicycles.com
www.danscomp.com

Forgot to mention, Fly Racing makes shoes now too.

https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2865

I've seen these in my local BMX shop. They are, as the kids say, PIMP.

By the way, I've experimented with a variety of the Shimano SPD pedals on my son, from low-end to my personal XTRs, and the PD-M424s were the only ones that he could easily, reliably clip out of. I really wanted him to like the XTRs (lighter), but the spring tension, even at lowest setting, was always too tight for him to easily unclip. (Granted, he was smaller/lighter than other 5-year-olds.) The 424s use an older design with an looser spring; most of the other current SPDs share the same design as the XTRs. The 424s also have a resin platform, which is nice.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

After a lot of research I ordered a the FLY Talon II Black for my 7 1/2 yo. If you can wait until after Christmas I could provide some feedback on them.


----------



## Cros (Nov 23, 2009)

*pedals*

please let us know how it goes as I want to get clip pedals for my 8 year old!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

msimmons said:


> After a lot of research I ordered a the FLY Talon II Black for my 7 1/2 yo. If you can wait until after Christmas I could provide some feedback on them.


Absolutely, and please do. Such a niche market that feedback from parents/kids is crucial to navigate it.


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've ordered some 661 size 3's for my soon to be 9 year old son....along with some Shimano 520s....Merry Christmas! I'll post some reviews after New Years.


----------



## mswoff (Dec 15, 2009)

My son Will has been on Shimano PD-M520 clipless since he was 7 now eight the kids pick up on them real fast after a few falls he does better than my wife who got hers at the same time.she has the forte carve both sets have held up well.


----------



## donglow (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of pedals are you using? I can bear to add the weight of some of the MTB pedals out their to my kids bike!


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

msimmons said:


> After a lot of research I ordered a the FLY Talon II Black for my 7 1/2 yo. If you can wait until after Christmas I could provide some feedback on them.


Hey Mike, it's after Christmas!!


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike2009 said:


> I've ordered some 661 size 3's for my soon to be 9 year old son....along with some Shimano 520s....Merry Christmas! I'll post some reviews after New Years.


I'm interested to know what you've learned.


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys, well, the post christmas clipless report for my son is a positive one! After practicing for a day in the yard and driveway he has clipping in and out down pretty well. We had to go up a size in shoes for him (661 size 4's) but these were about the only clipless shoes I could find in his size. Anyway... kids can do anything just give 'em a chance and they figure it out!


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

ridemtn said:


> Hey Mike, it's after Christmas!!


Sorry so late...

Anyway, he tried the clipless just after Christmas and took three nasty little standing still fall overs. One banged his elbow pretty good and he wanted his flats back. Now he has ridden the bike a couple of months and gotten used to the bigger wheels and has asked for the clipless pedals back. The last three evenings he has practiced in the street in front of the house and I can see his confidence building. The first go around with them I had him just unclipping one foot when he stopped to try and make it easier to restart, that was mistake. I now have him unclipping both feet before he stops and he seems to be doing much better. He told me this morning that he is ready for the trail with them, we will see how that goes. I think I will throw his flats and a pedal wrench in my camelback when try it just in case, I don't want him discouraged at all from riding.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the updates, I've just ordered some shoes and will know what to watch for now.


----------



## donglow (Nov 18, 2009)

I successfully got my 4 year old daughter on clipless over the Christmas break. I started out having her ride with me straddling her in the house. Then went out side. Tired my best to keep it fun. Her pedaling efficiency improved immediately and she was standing out of the saddle to accelerate in about 5 minutes. The cold weather was good, because I could put several layers of clothing on her, which made her landings soft. 

She was close to refusing to keep using them, when I got her and her mother out to a MTB park we often ride. Took some behind door talks with her mother to acquire her support to make it to this point, but at the park it came together when she was able to ride over about 4 hills and obstacles she never had been able to before. 

Saturday we drove 4 1/2 hrs to the nearest bmx track and she took 2nd in her first race. One of the fathers asked me where we had been racing before. He was surprised, after seeing her ride with son, that it was her first race. Putting her shoes (Fly Talon II in size 13) and three pairs of shocks to try and take up the extra room, is now a part of ever the ride ritual. She doesn’t think of riding without being clipped in.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

That seems pretty amazing that your 4yr old is able to clip out. I decided to get my 7yr old, soon to be 8, started up using them for this season (2nd season of singletrack). He was aprehensive last year, so we waited. This year, he decided to test it out to see what he thought. As it turns out, he was really surprised to find that he absolutely loves it.

We're only two days into it, so we'll see what happens after the first trip in a week or so, but he is really happy to be able to bunny hop now (even though I really would have preferred he learned it without clips first). I'm just glad it's working out, the pedals are still a bit stiffer to get out of than I'd hoped. They are some basic Shimano's that were on the Spark RC I picked up. The shoes are Sixsixone BMX.


----------



## donglow (Nov 18, 2009)

Good job ridemtn! Spring tension adjustment is one obstacle I’m constantly fooling with. Seems at the very low settings, the difference between being so loose they won’t stay clipped and her having a difficult time unclipping when she needs too, is small. As she grows into her shoes and develops better leg strength, I think the issue will go away.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Got my 7 year old daughter some of the Fly Talon II's and M520s and she just can't seem to get clipped in. She's had some luck getting out, but she just can't get clipped in. Any suggestions?

This is my first experience with Shimano pedals. I didn't ride for ~14 years so I'm still using my Onza pedals which seem a heck of a lot easier to get in and out of than the Shimanos with the tension all the way down...


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

4mula1 said:


> Got my 7 year old daughter some of the Fly Talon II's and M520s and she just can't seem to get clipped in.


Yeah, I wish they were a little smoother too.

My boy couldn't get in them at all until we made sure he had the crank arm all the way down on the side he was getting in and pointing his toe a bit. Then he shot right into them no problem.

The nice thing about the Shimano's is that they are easy to guide the cleat in, so if she can get the tip in, with the crank down, point her toes a bit and kinda stand up, they do pop right in.

Hope that helps, keep it up, it really seems to have improved my son's riding and enthusiasm.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm wondering if getting a used set of cleats might help. Knowing my LBS they have some...

She didn't have a lot of confidence doing it while stationary. I wonder if getting her rolling and trying one foot at a time might be a better way forward.


----------



## Just me (Apr 20, 2007)

*Shoes???*

I have a 4 year old who demands clipless pedals. We have a pair of size 3.5 with about an inch of padding in the toes that he's been riding. Needless to say, they are a little big. I've been looking for some shoes and figured someone out there had some size 13 or 1 shoes that their kids have outgrown and they would offload to me for a good deal. If you do, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

You have to engage the pedal with your toe pointed down to get the front of the cleat to lock in. Getting the kids to understand that concept was the hardest part. Once I got them to understand that it got much easier. Another thing that seemed to help was when the cleat endgages it makes a specific sound. Have them listen for that sound. Depending on how the shoe is made you may want to dremel a little material from the sole just to the sides of the cleat to make it easier to get the cleat in place.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just a followup on the problem my daughter had with the M520s...

It became apparent pretty quickly that these weren't going to work, period. So I finally laid my hands on some of the M424s that were recommended above and they are much, much easier for her to get in and out of. Clipping in, other than getting the cleat in the correct position on the pedal, is rather easy. Getting out is still somewhat hit or miss. She has no trouble with her right foot, but hasn't been successful with the left. Some additional practice time should get things going, but I'm happy to see her having a positive attitude about them now that she has some success using them.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Glad I checked this thread. My 12yo (size 6) is definitely ready and the Fly Talons look great. I'll be thinking about them for my 9yo as well. Checking ebay first.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

My kid has been racing clipped since he turned 5yo. Fly makes shoes down to a size 13. J & R has them. Good stiff shoes. If your child is riding shoes that are too large, isn't the foot in the wrong position for efficient pedaling? Stay away from the T.H.E. shoes. First ones were recalled and second ones are too soft in my opinion. 

For pedals I suggest the Performance Forte's. Lighter than XTR and very easy to clip in and out. I have caught them on sale for $33 + 15% off locally. I run these on all our bikes (6) total. 

I would not feel comfotable letting my son ride clips on the local XC trails yet. I'm sure he could do it just fine, but we are currently using flats. He only races/practices bmx with them.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

First time clipped in


----------

